# Gopros and 600bhp corsa



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

yesterday me and my friend went to sanata pod for a RWYB day , we were hoping for a good day but after the second run major problems , after a two hour round trip for a new dizzy and other partss we found the it had jumped a tooth and is now awaiting to be repaired, the speed of this thing is unreal and will be at ten of the best in late july in york, il keep you updated on the repair, thank


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

this is the gopro,


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow that is a rapid car. Whats the engine spec? Do you have a website/blog for the car and build would be interested to know more about the build.:thumb:


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

yer shes mental alright ha ha, heres a build thread of the entire car ,http://www.corsasport.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=574714 ,il be honest im not sure what the spec is but its massive, 600.3bhp


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What sort of times did it run??

Nice car don't see many clean high powered ones about.

Think id have to hands on steering wheels though haha.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I want a GoPro Hero HD. I dont know exactly what I'd use it for, but I want one!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Bigrons car. looked good at pv, think it was running 12.1s there?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

not really a 1/4 mile car! damn thing keeps spinning!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

12s with 600bhp? 250 bhp corsas can do 12s


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

12's seem about right depending on driver and fact its spins up.

A mates 270bhp starlet ran a 13.4 with a strong headwind.

Dont know if you have seen a mint green corsa b that was running around the 600 mark and that was in to the 10's

A car another mate built which is a civic eg probably in the region of 600-650bhp that has broke in to 9's so it varies on conditions.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> 12's seem about right depending on driver and fact its spins up.
> 
> A mates 270bhp starlet ran a 13.4 with a strong headwind.
> 
> ...


i saw that green one, if its the same one Im thinking I tried to buy the bonnet when they broke it.

And that 12 sec I THINK was his first go out on the day., on road legal tyres


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

vickky453 said:


> i saw that green one, if its the same one Im thinking I tried to buy the bonnet when they broke it.
> 
> And that 12 sec I THINK was his first go out on the day., on road legal tyres


Said j boost on number plate?? Haha could be the same one as unfortunately it is no more and has been broke.

Oh fair enough 12 is a fast time by any means so road tyres and first time out thumbs up


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Said j boost on number plate?? Haha could be the same one as unfortunately it is no more and has been broke.
> 
> Oh fair enough 12 is a fast time by any means so road tyres and first time out thumbs up


did the green corsa not have the engine taken out and a redtop put in???used to see it at totb when it had the turbo lump and by she can shift


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

-damon- said:


> did the green corsa not have the engine taken out and a redtop put in???used to see it at totb when it had the turbo lump and by she can shift


Yes thats correct, he put redtop in it and used it as a little track ragger and now it gone and he building a drag civic


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Said j boost on number plate?? Haha could be the same one as unfortunately it is no more and has been broke.
> 
> Oh fair enough 12 is a fast time by any means so road tyres and first time out thumbs up


I do think Specky was running 600BHP here.






This is the Green Corsa you are talking about. Winning TOTB FWD class in 2009 with wet conditions.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah its the same car im thinking of, bloke was called Colin i think :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Chris is his name haha used to be good seeing it out on road


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

gorgeous manifold


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Race tech one i think, which is another friend business very impressive manifolds they (biased cause its a mate but still look well haha)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This guy is from Arbroath and was a regular at Crail.

The car has way too much power and lack of grip for FWD at Crail. His times were a mile slower at Crail for that reason.

Not sure what power he is running now, but he was in the 11s with 400BHP.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Watched the OP mates corsa today, and very impressive got a few pictures of it too, seems to have improved on times ect :thumb:


----------

